# Ruderboot selber bauen



## DaHuaba28 (5. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein Boot zum schleppen zu bauen. Es sollte gut zum rudern sein und auch motorisierbar sein z.B Wllerfischen am Po. 

Hätte so an die grösse einer Chiemseeplätte gedacht. Jetzt suche ich einen Bauplan. 

Wo sind die Bootsbauer unter euch bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

So n Projekt denk ich ist sehr schwer umzusetzen... Vorallem das von der Form her alles passt und das Boot gut im Wasser liegt. Mit Holz wirds gleich doppelt so schwer. Ich denke da bist du im Bootsbauforum besser aufgehoben 
Achja, Google gibts auch, hab da schon jede Menge Anleitungen gesehn...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## heinmama (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

Hallo,
die Form für ein Ruderboot ist kein Problem, die Kannst Du mit
Delftship machen. Hier gibt es außerdem auch noch jede Menge Formen die downloaden kannst. Du kannst zwar nicht direkt drucken aber ein Export der Dxf Linien machen. Diese kann man mit Auto Cad weiterbearbeiten. Evtl. solltest Du Dich schlau über die Stitch & Glue Methode machen.

Hier noch einige Links die Dir weiterhelfen sollten:
www.*delftship*.net
http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39518
(Anleitung zum Bau eines Dinghis)
/www.rg65.de/pmwiki
/pmwiki.php?n=Berichte.DelftshipFreeshipKonstruktionEinesKnickspantersVonJensSpamer



Viel Spaß noch beim Tüfteln.

Heinmama


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

Bei dem Link kann man keine Anleitung sehen 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## megger (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

Hier gibts freie Bootspläne:

http://www.boat-links.com/linklists/boatlink-17.html#plans

Einfachmal runterscrollen und suchen!!


Petri

Megger


----------



## Salmotom (6. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*



heinmama schrieb:


> http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39518
> (Anleitung zum Bau eines Dinghis)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wegen deinem Link musste ich jetz über 2 Stunden lesen |krach:


aber es war jede sekunde wert  , sehr schönes Projekt ...


----------



## heinmama (7. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

Hallo,

mit der Anleitung habt Ihr recht, nobody ist perfect!

Es ist eher Beschreibung eine Projektes welche dieser Monk mit
Jugendlichen gemacht hat. Ich fand dieses Projekt echt spannend und lehrreich zugleich, da hier der Bau aus Sicht eines nicht Bootsbauer geschildert wird, und Mut zum nachmachen gemacht wird.

Der soziale Aspekt ist natürlich auch lobenswert, da in unserer Gesellschaft handwerklich Geschicke nicht mehr so bewertet werden wie vor 15 Jahren. Es ist leider so,
Hauptsache man kann berechnen wieviel N nötig sind um einen Nagel einzuhauen, ob es dannach nicht funktioniert ist zweitrangig.

Das Lesen dieser Dokumentation lohnt auf jeden Fall, für jeden Selbstbauer.

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## heinmama (7. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

Unter diesem Link http://www.boatplans.dk/boat_plans.asp?id=3 f4 unter ´´download studyplans´´ findet man einen kompletten Bauplan mit Bildern und DXF Files.

Gr.

heiko


----------



## Juan (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*



DaHuaba28 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir ein Boot zum schleppen zu bauen. Es sollte gut zum rudern sein und auch motorisierbar sein z.B Wllerfischen am Po.
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt viele Boote für den Selbstbau die einer ``Chiemseplätte`` ähneln ... ein flacher Boden wie bei der Plätte ist sinnvoll wenn man auf dem Boot hin und herläuft und arbeitet. In Amerika habe ich driftboats gesehen, die sind sehr beliebt weil vielseitig und dennoch sehr einfach zu bauen. McKenzie ist die bekannteste Marke in dieser Kategorie, einen Blog mit Bildern eines Selbstbaus ( in Deutschland) gibts hier. Bootsbausperrholz ( oder AW100 ) ist nicht sehr teuer, und wenn man es mit 2-K Lack versiegelt hat man ein wunderschönes Boot. #6


----------



## HD4ever (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

vielleicht findest du* hier *ja was ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## DaHuaba28 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

Ihr seit super! 
Danke für die Tipps. Wer noch welche hat immer her damit!


----------



## rob (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

da sind super links dabei, möchte mir auch mal eines bauen....so ein hausboot wäre schon was:m


----------



## flasha (16. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*



rob schrieb:


> da sind super links dabei, möchte mir auch mal eines bauen....so ein hausboot wäre schon was:m



Mit Balkon?! :q


----------



## entspannt (20. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

Schau mal hier:

http://koti.kapsi.fi/hvartial/index.htm

oder hier:

http://tecpaper-group.com/xo_auswahl.htm

da findeste einige Boote


----------



## Capi (24. September 2010)

*AW: Ruderboot selber bauen*

Hallo haben uns dieses Jahr auch dran gewagt leider noch nich ganz fertig.




mfg


----------

